# Texas A&M vs Nevada RV passes



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Penberthy RV lot passs for this weekends game with Nevada , includes pass for one tow vehicle plus RV. Sell for Face value - $215. We can't go this weekend due to grandson's High School football game. Penberthy is the lot west of Reed Areana and has water and electrical hookups at each site and a dump station up front. 
We may not be able to go to the Alabama game also so those passes may be available also to the purchaser of the Nevada passes. 

PM or call Ken @ two 8 one 3 five 8 31 six five.


----------

